# dough enhancer, specifically for gluten-free baking



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I've never used a dough enhancer before, but my new cookbook, that will get me on the path of gluten-free baking (and save us from store-bought gluten-free bread), includes them in most recipes.

Can anyone tell me how their recipes have turned out with and without it? Does anyone have any brand recommendations (preferably gluten and dairy free)? I'm pretty lost on this topic, actually, so any guidance would be great. TIA.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

What exactly do you mean by "dough enhancer" exactly? Can you give specific examples?

I suppose you could try some baking without them and see how the stuff comes out. I made a delicious pie crust this past Thanksgiving with just rice flour and margarine. I haven't tried to make anything fluffy yet.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I've found gluten replacer/enhancer (made by Orgran, maybe?) to be not so hot.

If a recipe calls for xanthan or guar gum, however, it does make a difference.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I tried xanthan gum in my rice bread....and it STILL flopped


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:

What exactly do you mean by "dough enhancer" exactly? Can you give specific examples?
Unfortunately, "dough enhancer" is exactly what the recipes say. I've baked before (breads with gluten) and have never seen this. I can't tell if it's more important in a gluten-free bread/muffin or if it's just the author's preference.

I think the dough enhancer is for preservation (like I want to add weird preservatives to our homemade food) and texture-type issues (which are more important).

I could just jump in and try a recipe (as soon as I find some of these flours--I'm going to have to order over the Internet since there are very few gluten-free grains around locally), but with all the experienced cooks here, I figured I'd ask first and see if I can bypass a few learning cycles.

I've got xanthan gum, and some of the recipes call for that, but I got the impression that these are two different things.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I think you should ditch the cookbook and get some "tried and true" recipes from online instead. Find recipes that don't include weird ingredients.


----------



## Judegirl (Nov 11, 2004)

I just read on a gluten-free blog that chia seed (ground) makes a great binding agent (which is perhaps what your book means...?) Mountain Rose Herbs has it; I'll be trying it soon.

Is your book old? The particular ingredients are getting more commonplace these days...I'm surprised it would call it that, though.

Xanthan is made from corn and guar is a bean, though, so be aware. (My dd reacts to both!







)

Jude


----------

